# Chicago talk radio from a friend........



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2015)

What a great story!!



Last night I was driving and listening to a call-in program on WGN in
Chicago. People were calling in, very upset, about the goat's head
that was sent to Cubs owner Tom Ricketts at Wrigley Field.



Then some guy called in from Indiana and said, "Why are you people so
upset 'cause someone sent a goat's head to Wrigley Field? 
Aren't you Chicagoan's the same guys that sent a horse's a$$ to the XXXXX XXXXX?"



I laughed so hard I almost ran off the road!


----------



## twisted minds (Feb 17, 2015)

It's so funny because it's true!


----------



## beeboy (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 21, 2015)

George Bush is from Chicago?

Ya'll better not be talking about Barry!!! The first American president born in Hawaii.., 

En garde!!!

:duel:


----------



## beeboy (Feb 21, 2015)

You are correct. George Bush is not from Chicago!


----------



## pork dork (Feb 25, 2015)

*Stiring the pot?*


----------



## beeboy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 1, 2015)

The state with the highest percentage of votes for Barry the past two elections is Hawaii!!! I was born in the same hospital as him; no, I wasn't born in Kenya...

Don't mess with Barry!!!


----------

